
Covid-19: is working from home the new normal? [video] - vanilla-almond
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxDVucUZCnc
======
ZinnZirconium
I must be Abby-Normal because I still work in an office. Somebody in $Company
has to. Otherwise why even have an office.

